# SCH Trial - New Orleans, LA - March 19th!



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Our club is hosting a trial this weekend! We train in Luling, LA, outside of New Orleans, LA. Good luck to all particpants! We have some neat dogs and people in our club. 

Central Texas Schutzhund Club 
Hosting In New Orleans, LA 
USA Judge Nikki Banfield
Trial Helper: Dreagon Senegal
On 19 March 2011
SchH/AWD/VPG/IPO 1,2,3
BH, FH 1,2, AD,OB 1,2,3, TR 1,2,3



​


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Good luck to all! I know how hard all of you must have worked.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks! There were 3 BHs, 1 SchH 1 and 1 SchH 2 earned. 1 failed in OB but great in other 2 venues and 1 disqualified for bad behavior. The judge was cool and helpful. She's headed to the AWDF to head up the tracking. It was the first trial I watched and was fun. Next year, I hope to help my dog earn her BH.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Wolf and I are also going for our BH in the next few months. Luck to you and to us.


----------

